# Understanding line weights...



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

My first "real" rod, and the only rod that I own was a Christmas gift a few years ago and its an Ugly Stik with a Shimano Sierra 4000 spinning reel. I have no idea what was loaded on it, but since I thought this was a "big rod" I went out and loaded it with 50lb Spyderwire braided line.

When you're wanting to catch things like trout, slot reds, decent catfish etc... whats the typical test weight? Is 50lb braided line overkill?

Are there any videos or websites where I can read about test weights?


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

Most will agree that 50pd is overkill for inshore fish. I've talked to a few people that spool 50 on everything, mostly bass fisherman though. How many yards of line did the spool absorb? If it took enough then leave it on and invest in a lighter setup for trout/flounder and use that for reds.


----------



## Permit Rat (May 13, 2014)

I agree completely with solodaddio. Too bad you have just one reel or I would suggest dividing the 50 between 2 reels and using it as backing. Then fill each reel with 20 lb. braid, using a uni-to-uni knot to join the 2 diameters. 20 lb. braid will still break at between 35 and 40 lbs, so you won't have anything to worry about.

To test your rod, make a loop in the line and hang it on a spring scale. Then have a buddy read the scale as you pull. When the rod is doubled over but there is still a little backbone left, down near the butt, then that is generally the maximum pressure you should put on that rod. You'll be surprised in how much you lave to "lift" in order to put (say) 12 lbs. of pressure on the scale. Ugly Sticks are among the strongest rods ever made, so you should be OK.


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

We're hitting Bass Pro Shops tomorrow. I'll check out a lighter faster action rod. 

I need to respond my ugly stik anyway so I'll pick up some lighter braid line.


----------



## PhotoFish (Aug 9, 2015)

I went with 20lb spyderwire braid and reloaded my real. It's got a 6lb diameter. Needless to say I was able to cast it a LOT farther than I normally do. It was a HUGE difference.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

PhotoFish said:


> I went with 20lb spyderwire braid and reloaded my real. It's got a 6lb diameter. Needless to say I was able to cast it a LOT farther than I normally do. It was a HUGE difference.


Good deal! Cast further = cover more water.


----------

